# Yes there is a Vizsla



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So Fun... my friend sent me this video from a "Doggy Day Care" in Michigan... Wow... It Looks like they even have their own synchronized swimming team... And Yep! there is a V among them... ;D
Watch one of the white Labs retrieve a toy off the bottom of the pool.. You can see his bottom and tail sticking up as his head is underwater... Wow!!



https://www.facebook.com/PetsLovers.me/videos/691751037578060/?fref=nf


----------

